# My shrimp tank (video)



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I posted a video of my 10g shrimp tank on my blog and on youtube.

http://nospisciculi.blogspot.com/2011/03/my-shrimp-tank-youtube.html

I wish there was a way to put it right into the this post, but it seems vBulletin is written to actively make it impossible to post anything other than a straight non-moving image in your posts here. the HTML tag does this:


```
<whee!>
```
Not what you were expecting it to do, is it?

Kuhli loach fan


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

hey great video! those macrob's are nice, wow they get big huh!


----------



## Louman (Jan 27, 2011)

thats a big shrimp, does it eat the rcs? lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Neat shrimp I had some of those once but gave them away quite neat to watch mine were not shy at all.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, they prey on the shrimp fry of the RCS, and yes, they get quite large; it gets large enough that the back half of it wouldn't look out of place in a shrimp ring. In fact, this species is commonly kept as a food species. After one died of old age on me, the brown color on the shell disappeared, and the whole thing looked like a pink frozen shrimp-ring type shrimp. I have quite a few surviving RCS though, and if I didn't have some poaching going on, I'd be always on here, trying to get rid of RCS, and being a real pest. 

W


----------

